# Whey protein and Diabetes type 2



## Juan J Gines (Jan 26, 2017)

Diagnosed with Diabetes type 2 a couple of years ago (now 65 yo) and taking Ramipril (10mg), Amlopidine (10mg) and Atorvastatins daily. Acceptable general health/fitness and going to the gym regularly as advised. Some acquaintances recommended 20-30gm of Whey protein daily (all sorts of positive benefits reported in lots of sites) but I am concerned that it is claimed to also lower blood pressure and I may be overdoing things. GP tells me that there aren't any proven medical benefits to replace the pills I'm taking (don't really believe that). Any experiences out there in the diabetic community that you may want to share?. Many thanks


----------



## grovesy (Jan 26, 2017)

Welcome.
The general feeling is if the sites claiming these benefits are also the ones selling the products then beware.


----------

